# Site look changes



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 25, 2008)

find a new system mix it up like keep it easy and simple like now but change stuff like a new background or may new stuff like a bong and bowl shop and a seed bank a given man u guys should get shit like that going t shirts a whole bunch of shit like build the site up man and u idk if u guys got it but ip blockers for the fucked up feds shit like that just beef her up man


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

huh? ???? !!!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Feb 25, 2008)

we need a carwash too


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

someone needs to come clean my house for me.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Feb 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> someone needs to come clean my house for me.


How much? I have 2 vacuums and tons of cleaner sprays.....plus I have this little maid outfit


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 25, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> How much? I have 2 vacuums and tons of cleaner sprays.....plus I have this little maid outfit



wear the outfit and you can have whatever you want.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

hahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Feb 25, 2008)

wow
lmao this is interesting and to make it simple this site needs new shit its looked the same forever


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Arrid (Oct 23, 2008)

it's getting a change soon man, chill. 

Rolli is bugtesting the new layout.


----------



## letmeblazemyfuckingbong (Oct 23, 2008)

i know i was just trying to load a pic and tryed ithere cause thethreads dead i knew they would


----------

